# Here's The Point Part II



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Union VS open shop.

Both work places have benefits.

Open Shop, Merit Shop, Non-Union

1. It is a freedom of choice NO ONE should be forced to work at a place they do not want to, if you are happy open shop go for it.
2. There are some excellent electricians in both sides and there are some slackers also.
3. Some open shop pay, have training and have benefits that match union.
4. Work is work and union work is not much different in MOST CASES.
5. In many cases when work is slow open shop will have make work or other stuff to keep you on the payroll, union will lay off (GENERALLY).

Union

1. Hard to beat the consistent transferable benefits.
2. Generally have better wages and benefits.
3. All apprentices get training (not always the case for entry level helpers in open shop).
4. Generally dues are minimal when compared to the addition wages and benefits.
5. There are some excellent electricians in both sides and there are some slackers also.
6. Work is work and open shop work is not much different in MOST CASES.


Unions are suppose to be a brotherhood of electricians, but if you are not one of them. WELL they have done more to hurt their own image screwing with open shop men and men from other locals than any Paid Promotion by ABC shops.

For a young man starting out IMO it is hard to beat being union JUST FOR THE ANNUNITY and PENSION, good Health and welfare for a family. Then there is the training and wages. That is assuming you can GET IN.

I have more thoughts on this but I am out of ideas right now.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree with you part II.

Unfortunately facts are meaningless where there is a well established 'us against them' mentality.


----------



## 1900 (May 4, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I agree with you part II.
> 
> Unfortunately facts are meaningless where there is a well established 'us against them' mentality.


 Hell, there is a well established "us against us" mentality right here in this forum of union members.


----------

